# HttpClient



## BigPun (4. Dez 2013)

Hi,

habe eine Frage zum HttpClient

Ich würde gerne ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich eine Homepage öffne und einen bestimmten Button nach gewisser Zeit drücke. Dies soll dann irgendwann automatisiert ablaufen. Vielleicht hat mir da jemand einen Tipp wie ich das ungefähr angehe. 
Würde es gerne in Java schreiben, aber falls jemand andere Ideen hat wäre ich sehr froh diese zu hören.

Liebe Grüße
BigPun


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Dez 2013)

BigPun hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> habe eine Frage zum HttpClient



Dann solltest du diese stellen, denn ich sehe hier keine Frage. Jedenfalls würde dein beschriebenes Vorhaben mit dem HttpClient funktionieren, hast du konkrete Fragen?


----------



## Phash (5. Dez 2013)

ohne coden: Selenium... web test framework, einfach im Browser installieren, Makro machen, fertig...

mit Java: HttpClient

bzw. hol dir die Seite, parse sie, und bau einen einfachen, eigenen http-get / post zusammen und schick den an den Server... (das ist legal, dein Browser macht ja nichts anderes... )


----------

